
You will randomly bomb technical interviews. Everyone does. Here’s the data - ScottFree
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/you-will-randomly-bomb-technical-interviews-everyone-does-heres-the-data-44475806e32/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Trying to boil down years of experience into a few hours is never going to
work. Interviewing, in its current form, will always be imperfect.

